

Test-driving the NBN: Slow, anti-competitive and stifling innovation - audiodesigndan
http://blog.datalicious.com/test-driving-the-nbn-slow-anti-competitive-and-stifling-innovation/

======
satelliteau
The author of this article is uninformed to say the least.

The speeds quoted are consistent with a low-end 25/5Mbps plan. Using this
single datapoint as a measure of the worth of the network is ridiculous.
100/40Mbps plans are available right now, and 250/500/1000Mbps plans will be
available soon - the hardware is already capable of these speeds, we're just
waiting for RSPs to finalise their product offerings.

There is nothing wrong with government-owned 'natural monopoly'
infrastructure, wholesaling to competitive retail providers. This makes a lot
more sense than infrastructure level competition - we've already seen this
fail in Australia with cable networks (Telstra vs Optus).

As it stands, we are now cancelling a nationwide FTTP network in favour of a
$41B FTTN rollout - technology that is already >10 years old and nearing the
end of its useful life.

Thanks Liberals.

